# Hello my name i'm hylton7 nice to meet ya!



## hylton7 (Jan 24, 2017)

new member here discovered this site off another form nice to meet you all


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Nice to meet you ttoo @hylton7. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hylton7 (Jan 24, 2017)

Question I have over 30 posts how do I get in the private members section?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

What's the rush?


----------



## hylton7 (Jan 24, 2017)

I was following a thread that was now moved to the members section I would like to continue reading it as I was trying to give advice to the thread starter.
I have over 30 posts please help.


----------

